# what bullets are good for hunting rabits?



## coldog22 (Sep 14, 2010)

what bullets are good for hunting rabits?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I prefer a belted magnum since they are a tough critter to put down.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

3 inch .410 with number 4 shot.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Plain standard velocity .22 lr bullets are great for squirrel/rabbit since you'll be taking head shots anyway. The hyper velocity and hollow point ammo is more of a bigger tougher vermin round ie chucks and crows.


----------



## Redone (Jan 16, 2010)

Around 300 projectiles for every squeeze of the trigger seem about right to me:lol:


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer the .22lr CCI SGB (small game bullet). They are a flat nose lead bullet that is less destructive than hollowpoint. I have switched to these for rabbit and squirrels and am very pleased with their performance.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

#6 shot


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

For what caliber?

#5 or #6 shot for 12 or 20 gauge.

6 or 7.5 for .410

Solid lead round nose ( thunderbolt or wildcat ) for .22lr


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Myself, I perfer a Trophy Bonded Bear Claw out of my .300 Win but when using a shotgun ya can't beat #6 shot.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

old professor said:


> I prefer the .22lr CCI SGB (small game bullet). They are a flat nose lead bullet that is less destructive than hollowpoint. I have switched to these for rabbit and squirrels and am very pleased with their performance.


I have been thinking of giving them a try but afraid that they would jam in a semi auto. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Have used #6 .410 since I was able to small game hunt. Depending on the type of shell and manufacturer, most have recommended game charts on the box or the name of the game is on the box. It's all personal preferance and type of cover you are hunting from there. My Rementon 12 guage are 7 1/2's, and the box is labled Dove/Quail but this doesn't stop me from useing them on rabbits. Never had much use for the .22 where rabbits are concerned, you have to be a pretty darn good shot to consistantly hit a rabbit on the run with one of those and in 30 years I haven't shot a huge quanity of ones that were sitting still. Of course I do hunt with dogs ond others people that have dogs we run together. My reasons are more practical and safety realated with this though.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I havn't had any problems with the CCI SGB bullets feeding in the semi-autos_ own. The flat nose is very small._


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

For those of you that are using the shotguns what chokes are you using for rabbits? Im use to shooting at the things that fly but am trying to get into the rabbit hunting too.
Thanks


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Brian121208 said:


> For those of you that are using the shotguns what chokes are you using for rabbits? Im use to shooting at the things that fly but am trying to get into the rabbit hunting too.
> Thanks


Open cylinder is what I used to use when I did alot of bunny hunting. #6 or 7 shot.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I,m kinda old school my rabbit gun is a model 12-16 ga -modified low brass game load 6 shot for cottontail,4 or 5 shot for snowshoe hare. My Dad only use one shotgun for everything Model 97-16 ga modified. He claimed a 12 ga ruined to much meat


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Brian121208 said:


> For those of you that are using the shotguns what chokes are you using for rabbits? Im use to shooting at the things that fly but am trying to get into the rabbit hunting too.
> Thanks


 
Modified 20ga is hard to beat. Penetrates the brush great, and give you the range and effectiveness without holes in the pattern that an IC or CYL might.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

dead short said:


> 3 inch .410 with number 4 shot.


 I agree the heaver shot works well in my .410 single shot.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

WeimsRus said:


> Have used #6 .410 since I was able to small game hunt. Depending on the type of shell and manufacturer, most have recommended game charts on the box or the name of the game is on the box. It's all personal preferance and type of cover you are hunting from there. My Rementon 12 guage are 7 1/2's, and the box is labled Dove/Quail but this doesn't stop me from useing them on rabbits. Never had much use for the .22 where rabbits are concerned, you have to be a pretty darn good shot to consistantly hit a rabbit on the run with one of those and in 30 years I haven't shot a huge quanity of ones that were sitting still. Of course I do hunt with dogs ond others people that have dogs we run together. My reasons are more practical and safety realated with this though.


 
I agree on the saftey end of that statement....22's carry a long way and deflect off hard ground. However, if you have the right type of hound (speed) you would be suprised at how many end up stopping and or lopping along. I hunt with pistols only now a days....a 22 buck mark and an encore in .410 and kill quite a few. The pace of the dog determines how hard the rabbit is running when it gets back to you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I prefer cylinder or improved cylinder for rabbits, modified for squirrels. #5 or #6 shot for both. I used to have a cylinder bored 12 ga double that I loved for rabbits, hardly ever missed and didn't blow them to kingdom come. I loaded the shells with black powder too, that added a neat effect to rabbit hunting.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Our shots on bunnies have been very close, 20 yards max, so I have been using a 20 ga, skeet choke and 7/8oz. 6's or 7 1/2's..
With the 22 use whatever the gun like to shoot the best. If I recal, you have a 10/22. I hear they like the Remington golden bullets best. I am going hunting the next four days and have packed a 10/22 compact and some goldens to try.


----------

